# Hot Crab Dip



## Raine (Jul 10, 2005)

HOT CRAB DIP 

 4 ounces cream cheese, softened  
 1/2 cup Hellmann's® or Best Foods® Real Mayonnaise  
 1/4 cup finely chopped onion  
 1 Tbsp. lemon juice  
 1/2 tsp. hot pepper sauce  
 1/2 tsp. seafood seasoning or seasoned salt  
 6 ounces fresh or canned lump crab, drained  

1. Preheat oven to 350°.
2. In medium bowl, combine all ingredients except crab. Stir 
    in crab. Turn into 1-quart casserole.
 3. Bake 30 minutes or until heated through. Serve with 
    your favorite dippers.


----------



## Butterz (Jul 10, 2005)

sounds good, maybe i'll try it next time i have ppl over.


----------

